
Don DeLillo: ‘I think of myself as the kid from the Bronx’ - dkav
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/may/06/don-delillo-kid-from-the-bronx-interview-xan-brooks
======
mastazi
De Lillo is a great writer, his novels are intelligent and thought-provoking.
I've read White Noise many years ago; to this day, I consider it the best
investigation that I've ever read about Death. We all have to die sooner or
later and yet, interestingly, death is the great taboo of our modern society.

~~~
nihonde
I bet a lot of people on HN would enjoy Ratner's Star. I'm a huge fan of his
early novels: End Zone, Great Jones Street, Ratner's Star and Running Dog are
my favorites. All of those novels are quick, amusing reads that unfolded in my
mind for many years afterward.

~~~
qubex
_Ratner 's Star_ is one of my all time favorites and I still use the quote ”
_No definition of ’_ science _’ is complete without a reference to ’_ terror
_’._ ” as my email signature.

------
jessriedel
Note that _cryogenics_ just refers to the study of very low temperatures, and
cryogenic liquids are used in a vast number of scientific and industrial
devices. The topic of the book is more specifically _cryonics_ , the
(speculative) preservation of people using low temperature.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryonics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryonics)

------
roymurdock
A good "documentary" on DeLillo by the BBC in 1991:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DTePKA1wgc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DTePKA1wgc)

Musings on terrorism (through the lens of the Kennedy assassination) are even
more prescient today.

------
p4wnc6
I am disappointed that the interview did not include more of DeLillo's
motivation for choosing to research and depict cryonics, or his personal take
on it.

Their underhanded marketing ploy worked ... now I have to buy the book!

------
bakadana
"I'm still, I'm still Donny from the Bronx..."

